# Reduce Processors temp upto  10 c



## hermit (Apr 12, 2006)

My Processors Temp earlier was aroun 60 -62 c . Then i found  a way to cool 

 it  ,  I installed a xtra fan  temperature came down to 58-57 c
*img149.imageshack.us/img149/2388/capturewiz0025bc.jpg

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/9576/picture0022pz.jpg

I downloaded a software *CPUCOOL*which regulate temperature of Processor amd Mobo

then temperature was around 51-53 c

All temp at runtime 

And during idle temperature is around 47-50 c

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/1856/capturewizy8cr.jpg


*Download CPU COOL HERE*





*img383.imageshack.us/img383/2372/3db018862294e77957883548b0630f.jpg


----------



## dharmeshhtailor (Apr 14, 2006)

but i dont think that software is needed in win xp...........
as xp has inbuilt application for cooling the cpu.....
system idle process....
but still thnx for sharing ur views..........


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 14, 2006)

Do you actually want to see the difference in temperature bar?
Simply download Rmclock utility manger and see it for urself.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 14, 2006)

RM clock is best for AMD cpu's.. It works by underclocking (you heard right.. *underclocking*) the CPU, and also reducing the vcore voltage.. It does all this dynamically.. So no affect on performance.. Nice utility..


----------



## hermit (Apr 15, 2006)

dharmeshhtailor said:
			
		

> but i dont think that software is needed in win xp...........
> as xp has inbuilt application for cooling the cpu.....
> system idle process....
> but still thnx for sharing ur views..........



it no longer  utilises system idle , cpu cool utilses instead .


----------



## sourav (Jun 23, 2006)

is there any soft for intel newer p4


----------



## janitha (Jun 23, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> RM clock is best for AMD cpu's.. It works by underclocking (you heard right.. *underclocking*) the CPU, and also reducing the vcore voltage.. It does all this dynamically.. So no affect on performance.. Nice utility..



But in case of AMD, is it not better to use Cool & Quiet, which does the very same thing?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 23, 2006)

what for GNu/Linux??


----------



## kalpik (Jun 23, 2006)

@janitha: No. CnQ has just 2 states. RM Clock can have as many states u wish, and it gives granular control.

@gary4gar: CnQ support is in-built in the 2.6 kernel (cpufreq, powernowd).


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 23, 2006)

Remember RAIN ?? It worked fine on my AthlonXP .. but hey .. now i don't need these things anymore ...


----------



## janitha (Jun 23, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> @janitha: No. CnQ has just 2 states. RM Clock can have as many states u wish, and it gives granular control.



Thanks. You are correct. CnQ in my case changes directly from 1000 to 1800 in my case. I am going try RM Clock. BTW is it a freeware?

I am using such utilities mainly becasue they reduce fan noise.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes. Its free.. And it can take the clock as low as 800 Mhz and VID as low as 0.8 V whereas the min with CnQ is 1000Mhz/1.1V.


----------



## janitha (Jun 24, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Yes. Its free.. And it can take the clock as low as 800 Mhz and VID as low as 0.8 V whereas the min with CnQ is 1000Mhz/1.1V.



I have downloaded it and installed. I have not made any change to its settings, ie., it is the default. The CPU behaves as before ie., goes from 1000 to 1800 and back. Do I have to make any change to the default settings of RM CPU Clock? Or do I have to disable CnQ? I am asking because there is no help file.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes. Disable CnQ (only in windows, change the power profile, or un-install the AMD driver). And you will have to configure RM-Clock. Goto Management and profiles -> performance on demand. Check use p-state transitions. The right click under index and click add. Now keep adding more and more states acc to ur liking (just keep changing FID and VID). Then click apply and then right click RM-Clock tray icon -> profiles -> performance on demand.

Here is a screenshot: 
[img=*img150.imageshack.us/img150/5729/untitled4yo1.th.jpg]


----------



## janitha (Jun 24, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Yes. Disable CnQ (only in windows, change the power profile, or un-install the AMD driver). And you will have to configure RM-Clock. Goto Management and profiles -> performance on demand. Check use p-state transitions. The right click under index and click add. Now keep adding more and more states acc to ur liking (just keep changing FID and VID). Then click apply and then right click RM-Clock tray icon -> profiles -> performance on demand.
> 
> Here is a screenshot:
> [img=*img150.imageshack.us/img150/5729/untitled4yo1.th.jpg]



I have done as instructed. But Under "P-State Transitions, I am able to add only one. ie., I have added one line "State 0 4.0X 1.100V" (Interestingly, there is no provosion for 0.8V but 1.100 and higher voltages) After that, when I right click, there is no option to Add but there are options to Modify, Delete, and Defaults.
And even after applying as above the frequency is still 1000 and not 800.
Further, the "Performance/Power preference" is greyed out
I have installed the latest version from their own site. (RM)

Pl help again.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 25, 2006)

After adding the first state, right-click below it, not on it. And the FID's and VID's depend on the core of the CPU. Mine is a 754 clawhammer. If still it doesnt work, try "Defaults". That should give you at least 2 states. Even if u modify it, are you getting all options (at least 5-6 differesnt FID's). Make sure you are editing for the "performance on demand" profile.


----------



## janitha (Jun 25, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> After adding the first state, right-click below it, not on it. And the FID's and VID's depend on the core of the CPU. Mine is a 754 clawhammer. If still it doesnt work, try "Defaults". That should give you at least 2 states. Even if u modify it, are you getting all options (at least 5-6 differesnt FID's). Make sure you are editing for the "performance on demand" profile.



I have tried all your suggestions. Also I tried all permutations and combinations.I could add all the states and the pc worked in the different states between 1000 and 1800. I doesn't go down to 800. But while adding the states the pc happened to hang two or three times and even the reset button did'nt work and I had to switch off the UPS. Finally I could add all states as said before. Next time I switched on, the PC was working always at full speed with 100% CPU utilization and when I checked the RM clock all the previous settings were gone.

I feel it may be because my CPU is 939 and MB (A8N-E) supports multipliers only from 5 to 9. So I am going back to the good old CnQ.

But I should thank you a lot for taking the trouble of promptly replying my querries.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 28, 2006)

i got amd cool & quiet driver for linux from amd site how to install them.as i am day old in linux.i have ubuntu 5.10.as the CPUCOOL is for windows only.thanx


----------



## JGuru (Jun 28, 2006)

You don't need cooling software for Linux @Gary, so don't worry about over-heating
 blues.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 28, 2006)

but my cpu fan is roaring like a lion without c&Q whereas in windows xp its a slilent asian


----------



## kalpik (Jun 28, 2006)

^^ Just enable Cool n Quiet in the BIOS. Linux has in-built support for CnQ.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 28, 2006)

done alreadybut still are a noise cumming.this wasn't a case with windows xp.any munual tweak can be done to lower temp


----------



## sourav (Jul 1, 2006)

what about p4


----------



## pankaj4687 (Jul 28, 2008)

im using p4 3.06 ghz with nvidia 610i mobo
my processor temerature is 65c for idle and 75-85 during heavy use
and i think after 80c-85c  pc turns off due to overheating 
i think this problem is bcoz of my heatsink is not properly mounted coz its 1 latch out of 4 is broken 

so guys whats the solution 
new heatsink or any other solution plz help

and also tell me price of heatsink if possible
my local vendor is giving me new intel heatsink for 500 and local branded fro 200 which should i buy


----------



## Beta Waves (Jul 28, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> done alreadybut still are a noise cumming.this wasn't a case with windows xp.any munual tweak can be done to lower temp



My friend has a laptop which has Kubuntu 7.10 installed. It has an inbuilt utility to underclock the processor i.e. whenever the system is idle or if you are running any light application the CPU clock will be reduced and if you run a resource heavy app the clock is set to stock speed ( I don know whether it overclocks). May be this utility can be used on desktops also. check it out.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 8, 2009)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post the following question, but here goes :

I have an Intel Core2Quad q6600 G0 (2.4 ghz). I overclocked it to 3ghz , but then I noticed the CPU temperature started shooting up above 70 degrees. I'm using the stock Intel heatsink. So, can anyone please recommend a good heatsink to keep the temps below 70 degree celsius and preferably 60ish.

My budget is around Rs.1500-Rs.2000, and I live in Coimbatore (TN) , so I doubt if I'd have easy access to some of the fancier hardware like the rest of you guys.


----------



## acewin (May 9, 2009)

sunbeam core contact freezer 120 mm oe corsair Hyper TX2


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 12, 2009)

acewin said:


> sunbeam core contact freezer 120 mm oe corsair Hyper TX2



Ah thanks for the tip man. I'll try to get my hands on one of those.


----------

